
Show HN: DevTeam Project – Engineering Leadership Podcast - kubindurion
https://devteamproject.com
======
kubindurion
I know it's a gray area with the showing my podcast using "SHOW HN" but I've
been working on this as a one man army for months now and it's finally the
launch day! It's certainly smth to try out. I would appreciate any feedback,
folks

